# Tegu wont eat crickets



## Reptile dad (Oct 27, 2014)

I just bought a B&W this weekend and I assume since it still has a slight green tint on its head its probably only a month and a half old or so( please correct me if Im wrong) . I put crickets in her cage , just a few to see if it will eat them and no luck. It will walk right over the top of them ,look right at them but wont eat them. I have given it some ground turkey mixed with hard boiled egg,strawberries, and rasberries but it will only take one bite of that except this morning it took two bites then wont touch it . Im hoping its just an issue with getting used to its new environment which is a 125 gallon tank or being the time of year that its . Also all it wants to do is burrow and not come out. Tank temps are hot spot 98-100 cool side 82-84 ambient temp in the center of the tank is 80 with a 65% humidity. Any help would be great . I posted pics in the intro section if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## sage (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the basking spot could be a little warmer (110) and I feed all my reptiles in the bath tub or a Rubbermaid tub. If its bloated it could be backed up and that's why it isn't eating. I've also read that sometimes a cage that size could be stressful to a young tegu. The season could also be affecting it I have my lights on 12.5 hours a day right now to try and simulate summer although she is still going to bed at like 3-4 pm


----------



## Reptile dad (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Sage I will try and feed her in a plastic container I have and see what happens. As far as the basking spot the temp this morning was what I had posted so I did turn it up a little bit so glad I did that and I will check it tonite when I get home.


----------



## Reptile dad (Oct 28, 2014)

I decided to move her to a smaller tank (20L) for now until she gets a little bigger, I did that this morning before I left work and she seem to settle right in so hopefully she will do better and start eating.


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, just a suggestion for you. I would discontinue feeding your tegu crickets. Reason being is there is absolutely no nutritious value to them. It is just like us eating mcdonalds, it will full us up but provide no nutrients our body needs. I would offer her super worms as far as " bugs" they also enjoy horned worms but they can get pretty pricey so I use those as a treat for my guy. Whole prey foods are great, including pinkie mice or rat pups, the list goes on ! Check out the section of the forum that outlines tegu food list.


----------

